# Nics:



## oldmanriver (Dec 8, 2010)

I was just wondering if anyone here has been in the hobby of breeding Nicaragua cichlids. I have 4 about 4-5 inches, and would appreciate any info you wish to share.

Thanks for being here

Oldmanriver


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I haven't had any for a number of years, but did breed them a few times. In my case, I eneded up with a pair each time before they bred. The first couple of breedings weren't successful, but by the third, they had it figured out. The eggs do not stick like most CA cichlids and they made good parents. You canraise the young to young adulthood with the parents in my experience.They are a really nice fish that is well worth keeping.


----------



## Copacel (Nov 30, 2009)

I have managed to breed them many times, even now I have lots in my tank. In a tank with a lot other tankmates, I had placed a discus/angelfish breeding cone ( a clay plant pot will work great) sideways and they laid eggs inside the cave. I didn't bother to look at their eggs, they do the job, clean and aerate them. After few days the fry will come out and the parents will defend them fiercely. I had to sifon the fry in a plastic container because the parents cornered every other fish in the tank while defending their fry. 
From here the job is identical with breeding angel fish which I've done a lot in the past. You'll have to hatch brine shrimps eggs and feed your nicaraguan fry until they are able to eat dry food.

Be aware, there is no great interest in this species. If you do a good job you'll end up with hundreds of fry that nobody wants. Even BA will refuse them. The parents will lay eggs every 15-20 days if you remove their fry.


----------



## paddington (Oct 24, 2013)

I know this is a really old thread but I'm going to be looking for some nicaragua cichlids (Hypsophrys nicaraguensis) when my tank gets cycled. Does anyone have any?

I'm also looking for Rainbow Cichlids. Seems like finding CA cichlids is pretty tough in Southern Ontario.

Thanks.


----------

